# رسائل هيرودس وبيلاطس



## مونيكا 57 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*

رسائل هيرودس وبيلاطس
LETTERS OF HEROD AND PILATE

ترْبطُ تلك الرسائل بين التاريخ الروماني وموتِ السيد المسيح في أورشليم تَقِعُ هذه الرسائلِ في مخطوطة سريانية في المتحفِ البريطانيِ، مؤرخة في القرن السُادسِ أَو السابعِ وتوجد نسخة يونانية في متحف باريس

رسالة هيرودس إلى بيلاطس، الحاكم[1]

من هيرودس إلى بيلاطس البنطى, حاكم أورشليم،

سلام:​
إننى في قلقِ عظيمِ أَكْتبُ إليك هذه الأشياءِ، التي عندما تسَمعها ستُحْزَنُ من أجلي لأن بينما ابنتي الغالية هيروديا، كَانَت تلْعبُ عند بركة ماءِ يُغطي الثلجُ سطحها، فانهار تحتها وسقط جسدها بالكامل وقُطِعَ رأسها وظُلَّ على سطحِ الثلجِ وها هي أمّها تَحْملُ رأسها على رُكَبِتيها في حضنِها، وكل بيتي في حُزنِ عظيمِ, لأني، عندما سَمعتُ عن الرجلِ يسوع، أردتُ المَجيء إليك، لأُقابلُه على انفراد واسْتمعُ لكلامَه، لأعلم إن كَانَ كلامه مثل كلام بني البشر, وبالتَأَكِّد هذا بسبب عديد مِنْ الأشياءِ الشريّرةِ التي فعُلتْها ليوحنا المعمدان، ولأني سَخرتُ مِنْ المسيح، فها أنا أَنال عاقبة عدم صلاحي، لأني أرقتُ دمّاءَ أطفال كثيرَين لذا فأن أحكام الإله مستقيمة، لأن كُلّ إنسان ينال حسب فكرِه لكن لكونك كُنْتَ جدير برُؤية رجلِ الإله، لذا لمن الملائمُ لَك أَنْ تصلّي من أجلي4 أبني ازبونيوس يُعاني أيضاً ألامِ ساعةِ الموتِ5 وأنا أيضاً في مأساةِ وتجربةِ العظيمةِ، لأني أعاني من مرضُ الاستسقاء وأنا في ضِيقِ عظيمِ، لأني اضطهدت مقدّمَ المعموديةِ[2] بالماءِ، يوحنا فأن أحكام الإله مستقيمة يا أَخّي, وفقدت زوجتي البصر في عينِها اليسرى بسبب حزنها على ابنتِها، لأننا أردنَا إعْماء عينِ الحق
ليس هناك سلام لفاعلي الشرِّ، يَقُولُ الرب لأنه وقعت بلوى عظيمةِ على الكهنةِ وعلى كُتّبِة الناموس لأنهم أسلموا البار إليك, لأن هذا هو إنجازُ العالمِ، بأنّهم قَبلوا أن تُصبح الأمم الوريثةَ لأن بني النور سَيَطْردونَ، لأنهم لمَ يدركوا الأمور التي أوصي بها الرب والمتعلّقة بابنه, لذا منطق حقويك، وتلقي الاستقامة، أنت وزوجتِكَ مُتذكرين يسوع ليلاً ونهاراً؛ والمملكة سَتَكون لك أيها العزيز، لأننا نحن الشعب المُختَاَر هزئنا من البار, الآن إن كان هناك موضعا لالتماسنا يا سيدي بيلاطس، لأننا كُنّا ذات مرةً ذو سلطة، ادْفنُ عائلتَي بعناية، لأنه من الصواب أَنْ نُدْفَنَ من قبلك وليس مِنْ مِن قِبل الكهنةِ، الذين سيلحق بهم الانتقام بعد وقت قليل، كما يذكر الكتاب المقدّس، عند مجيء يسوع المسيح11 أتركك فى سلام، مَع زوجتكَ بروكلا, أُرسلُ إليك أقراطَ ابنتِي وخاتمِي, ليَكُونا لَك لأعداد حفل تأبين موتِي لأن الديدانُ بدأُت بالظُهُور مِنْ جسدِي، ويا ويلي، فها أنا ألاقي دينونة دنيويَة، وأَخاف من الدينونة الآتية لأنه في كلاهما نَقِفُ أمام أعمالَ الإله الحيّ؛ لكن هذا الدينونة، الدنيويُة، ليست إلا لفترة من الوقت، بينما الدينونة الآتية فهي إلى الأبد[3]

رسالة بيلاطس إلى هيرودس

من بيلاطس إلى هيرودس، رئيس الربع،

سلام:​أعلم وتأكد، بأنّه في اليومِ أسلّمتَ يسوع لي، أَشفقت على نفسي وأُكّدتُ بغسل يداي بأنني بريءَ من دم من قام منْ القبرِ بعد ثلاثة أيامِ، وقد تحقق سرورَكَ فيه، لأنك أردَتني أَنْ أُشترك معك في صلبِه, لَكنِّي علّمُت مِنْ المنفذين ومِنْ الجنود الذين حَرسوا قبرَه أنه قام من الموت ولقد تأَكّدتُ مما قيل لي: فأنّه ظهر جسديا في الجليل، في نفس الشكلِ، وبنفس الصوتِ، وبنفس التعاليم، ومَع نفس التلاميذ، لَمْ يُتغيّرْ في أيّ شئِ، سوي التَبشير بقيامته بجراءة وبمملكةِ أبديةِ, وانْظرُ، إن السماء والأرض فْرحتا؛ وبروكلا, زوجتي, تُؤمنُ بالرُؤى التي ظَهرتْ لها عندما أرسلتَ لى الرجل, وقالت بأنّني لا يَجِبُ أَنْ أُسلّمَ يسوع لشعب إسرائيلِ، بسبب نواياهم الشريرة4 وعندما سمعت زوجتي بروكلا، بأنّ يسوع قد قام وظُهِرَ في الجليل، ذهبت مَع لونجينوس، القائد الروماني واثنا عشرَ جندي، نفس الذين حَرسَوا القبرِ، وذَهبنا للترحيب بالمسيح، كما لو أنّنا ستري منظر عظيم، ورأيناه مَع تلاميذه5 بينما كَانوا واقفين ومُتَعجِّبين، ويُحدّقونِ فيه، نْظرُ إليهم وقُالُ لهم، ما هذا؟ هَلْ تُؤمنُوا بي؟ بروكلا، كما تعلمين فأنه قد قيل في العهدِ الذي أعطاه الرب للآباءِ، أنّ كُلّ شخصِ ماتَ سيَعِيشَ بموتِي، الذي رَأيتَموه وها أنتم تَروا أنّني حيَّ، أنا من صَلبتَموه ولقد عانيتُ عديد مِنْ الأشياءِ، حتى أنني رقدت فى القبرِ لكن الآن، اسْمعُوني وآمنُوا بأبي, الإله الذي فيّ لأني حَللتُ حبالَ الموتِ وكَسرتُ أبوابَ الجحيمِ، ومجيئي سَيَكُونُ في المستقبلِ
وعندما سَمعَت بروكلا زوجتي والرومان هذه الأشياءِ، جاؤوا وأخبروني وهم باكين، لأنهم كَانوا ابتكروا عندما الشرورَ التى فعلوها ضده وأنا أيضاً بينما كُنْتُ على أريكةِ فراشي متألما، لبست رداء الحِدادِ، وأَخذَت خمسون روماني مَع زوجتِي وذهبت إلى الجليل, وبينما كُنْتُ ذاهبا فى الطريقَ شَهدتُ هذه الأشياءِ: أن هيرودس فعَل بي هذه الأشياء، بأنّه من أشار علىّ، وأعاقَني ليسْلح يداي ضدّه، ولأن أحاكْم من يَحٌْاكمُ الجميع، وأن أجلد البار، رب البر, وعندما اقتربنا منه يا سيد هيرودس, سُمِعَ صوت عظيم مِنْ السماءِ، ورعد مُخيف، وارتعدت الأرض وصعد منها رائحة حلوّة، لم أشم مثلها من قبل قط حتى ولا تلك ألتي كانت توجد في هيكلِ أورشليم, وبينما كنت وَاقفا في الطريقِ، رَآني الرب بينما كان وَاقفَا ويتَحدّثَ مَع تلاميذه لَكنِّي صَلّيتُ في قلبِي، لأن عَرفتُ بأنه من أسلّمتَه لي، كان رب الخليقة وخالقِ الكُلّ
لَكنَّنا، عندما رَأينَاه، سَقطنَا جميعا على وجوهِنا أمام قدمِيه وقُلتُ بصوت عالي، لقد أخطأتُ يا إلهي، بأنّني جَلستُ وأدنتك، يا من تَنتقمُ للكُلّ بالحقِّ فارحمني يا إله إسرائيل! وقالت زوجتي بحزنِ عظيمِ، يا إله السماءِ والأرضِ، يا إله إسرائيل، لا تجازني طبقاً لأعمالِ بيلاطس البنطى، ولا طبقاً لإرادة بني إسرائيل، ولا طبقاً لفكرِ بني الكهنةِ، بل تذكّرُ زوجَي في مجدِكَ! فاقتربَ الرب وأنهضني أنا وزوجتي والرومان نَظرتُ إليه ورأيت عليه أثار صليبِه وقالَ " ما تمني جميع الآباء الأبرار أن ينالونه، ولم يرونه, في أيامِكَ، رب الأيامِ، أبن الإنسانِ، أبن العلىّ، الذي إلى الأبد، قام من الموت ومُمَجَّدُ فى الأعالي من كُلّ خليقته ومن كل ما أَسّسَه إلى أبد الآبدين" [4]

تقرير بيلاطس، الحاكم

تقرير يختص بالرب يسوع، أُرسلَ إلى أغسطس قيصرِ في روما في زمان صُلب الرب يسوع بموجب أوامر بيلاطس البنطي، حاكم فلسطين، الأمور التى سُجلت هنا في أورشليم وعُمِلتْ مِن قِبل اليهود ضدّ الرب أرسلَها بيلاطس إلى القيصرِ في روما، مع تقريرِه الخاصِّ[5]:
إلى العظيم السلطة، أغسطس قيصر، مِنْ بيلاطس، مدير المقاطعةِ الشرقيةِ:
لقد تَلقّيتُ معلومات, بغاية الأهمية، لدرجة إنني تخوفِت وارتعدُت لأنه فى هذه المقاطعة التي أُديرُها، فى إحدى مُدنِها التى تدْعَى أورشليم، أسّلمت لى حشود اليهود رجلا يدعي يسوع، واتهموه بعديد مِنْ التّهم، لكنهم لم يكونوا قادرين على أثباتها بدليلِ قاطع, لَكنَّهم اتهموه ببدعةُ واحدة بشكل خاص، أن يسوع قال أن السّبت لم يكَنَ للراحة، ولا هم راعوه فأنه أدّى عديد مِنْ الأشفية فى ذلك اليومِ، وجعل الأعمى يرى والأعرجَ يمشي، لقد أقام المَوتى, طُهر البرص، أبرأ المشلولينَ الذين كَانوا غير قادرين على تَحريك أجسادِهم أَو يُثبّتونَ أعصابَهم بشكل كامل بل كانوا يتكلّمَون ويناقشُون فقط، فأعطاَهم القدرةَ أن يمَشوا ويركضِوا، مزيلا وهنَهم بكلمتِه فقط4 هناك عمل آخر هائل جداً وغريبُ على آلهتنا: فقد أقام رجل مات منذ أربعة أيامَ، يَستدعيه بهذه الكلمةِ فقط، بينما الرجل الميت بَدأَ يفَسد وجسدِه فسدَ بالديدانِ التي كَانتْ قَدْ فُقّستْ، وكَانَ يجب أن تكون له رائحة كلب كريهةُ؛ لكن، رآه راقدا في القبرِ، فأَمرَه أن يرَكْض، ولم يتواني الرجلَ بالمرة، بل كعريس يخرج من حُجرتِه، خَرجَ مِنْ قبرِه ممتلئ برائحة عطرة قوية5 علاوة على ذلك، حتى الغرباءَ والمسكونين بالشياطين بشكل واضح، الذين كَانَوا يقطنون في الصحاري ويؤذون أجسادهم، ويهيمون كالمواشي والزواحف، سكنوا المُدنِ، وبكلمة أعادَ لهم عقولهم وهَيّأَهم أَنْ يُصبحوا حكماء وأقوياء ومشهورين، آخذُين طعامَهم مَع كُلّ أعداء الأرواحِ الغير طاهرة التي كَانت تهدمهم، والذين ألقوا فى عمقِ البحرِ
وثانيةً، كان هناك رجل آخرُ كان ذو يد يابسة، ولم تكن اليد فقط بل نِصْف جسدِ الرجل كَانَ كالحجارة، ولم يكن له لا شكلَ إنسان ولا جسد متناسق؛ حتى هذا شفاه بكلمة وأصلح كُلّ شئ وامرأة أيضاً، كَانَ تنزف منذ زمن طويل، وتلفت أوردتها وشرايينها، ولَمْ تَلدْ بالمرة، بل كانت مثل إنسان ميتِ وتمضي حياتها صامتة، لأن كُلّ أطباء المنطقةِ كَانوا غير قادرين على علاجها مَكثَت هناك بلا أمل فى الحياةِ، لكن بينما كان يسوع يعبر بها تَلقّتْ قوّةَ بشكل غامض من ظِلِّه السْاقطُ عليها مِنْ الخلف لَمستْ طرف ثيابه وفي الحال، في ذات تلك اللحظة، ملأت القوّةَ أطرافِها المُنهَكةِ، وكما لو أنَّها لم يسبق أَنْ عَانتْ من أيّ شئِ من قبل، بَدأتْ تركض نحو كفرناحوم، مدينتها، حتي أنها وَصلتْها في رحلة استغرقت ستّة أيامِ
لقد أعلنتُ هذه الأشياءِ التي علمتها مؤخراً، والتي فعلها يسوع فى السّبتِ وهو فعَلَ معجزاتَ أخرى أعظمَ مِنْ هذه، حتي إني لاحظتُ أعمالَ أعظمَ مِنْ الأعجوبة التى تفعلها الآلهةِ التي نَعْبدُها, لكن هيرودس ورئيس الربع وفيلبس، وحنان وقيافا، مَع كُلّ الشعب، أسلّمَوه لي، مًثيرين اضطرابات عظيمة ضدّي كي لا أطلقه لذا، أَمرتُ بأنّ يُصْلَبَ، وجَلدتُه أولاً، مع إِنَّني لم أجد أي علّةِ فيه بالنسبة للتهم أَو المعاملاتِ الشريّرةِ, وعندما صُلِبَ، كانت هناك ظلمةُ على كُلّ العالم، والشمس اختفت نِصْفِ النهار، والنجوم ظَهرتْ، لكن بلا لمعانَ فيها؛ وفَقدَ القمرَ سطوعِه، كما لو أنه مُلَوَّن بالدمِّ؛ وعالم الرَاحِلينِ تهاوى، حتى أن ذات قدس أقداس الهيكل، كما يَدْعونَه، لَمْ يَظْهرْ إلى اليهود أنفسهم في سقوطِهم، لَكنَّهم لاحظوا هوّة في الأرضِ ودوي الرعدِ المتتابعِ
ووسط هذا الذعر، ظَهِر الموتى أحياء ثانيةً، كما شهد اليهود بأنفسهم وقالوا بأنّه كَانَ إبراهيم، وإسحاق، ويعقوب، والآباء الإثنى عشرَ، وموسى، وأيوب، الذي ماتَ قبل ذلك بنحو ثلاثة ألاف وخمسمائة سنةَ كما يَقُولونَ, وكان هناك كثيرين جداً ممن شاهدتهم أنا بنفسي يظُهُرون بأجسادهم، وناحوا على اليهود، بسبب الجريمةِ التي اقترفوها، وبسبب دمارِ اليهود وشريعتهم, ذعر الزلزالِ أستمر مِنْ الساعةِ السادسةِ حتى الساعةِ التاسعةِ؛ وعندما حل مساء اليومِ الأولِ مِنْ الأسبوع، بَدأَ هناك صوت مِنْ السماءِ، والسماء أصبحتْ مضيئة سبعة أضعاف إضاتها فى الأيام أخرى وفي الساعةِ الثالثةِ مِنْ الليلِ، ظهرت الشمس مضيئة كما لم تُضئ من قبل قط، مضيئة كل الأرضَ
وبينما كانت تَظْهرُ ومضاتَ خاطفةَ فجأة في العاصفة، كان هناك بعض الرجالَ، ذو هيبة ومجد, كانوا مجموعة غير معدودة تَصْرخُ، وصوتهم سُمِعَ مثل الرعدِ المدوي " يسوع الذي صُلِبَ قام من الموت أصعدْوا مِنْ الجحيمِ يا من استعبدتم في أعماق الجحيمِ السفلي, والهوّة التى فى الأرضِ بدت كما لو أنَّها بلا قاع، بل بدت وكأن أساسات الأرض ذاتها قد ظَهرتْ، مع أولئك الذين صاحوا في السماء، وتمَشوا بين أجساد المَوتى الذين قاموا من الموت, والذي أقام كُلّ المَوتى والمقيدين في الجحيمِ قالَ، قُولُوا لتلاميذي، أنني أمضي أمامكم إلى الجليل، وهناك ستَرونني
وطيلة تلك الليلة لَمْ يُتوقّفْ النور عن الإشْراق ومات كثيرين مِنْ اليهود في الهوّةِ التى فى الأرضِ، حتي أنه في الصباحِ أغلب الذين كَانوا ضدّ يسوع لم يتم العثور عليهم, آخرونُ رَأوا ظهورَ الرجالِ يحيون ثانيةً ولم يراهم أحد منّا
فقط واحد مِنْ معابد اليهود بقي في أورشليم نفسها، لأن كل المعابد تهدمت في ذلك الخرابِ, لذا لكوني تعجبت من ذلك الذعرِ، ولكوني سيطرَت على هذا الرعب المخيف، كَتبتُ ما رَأيتُه في ذَلِك الوَقت وأرسلتُه إلى سعادتكم؛ وأضفتُ ما صُنع ضدّ يسوع مِن قِبل اليهود، وأرسلَته إلى سموكم

تقرير بيلاطس البنطى، حاكم اليهودية

الذي أُرسلَ إلى طيباريوس قيصرِ في روما

إلى الكلي السلطة أغسطس قيصر، مِنْ بيلاطس البنطى، مدير المحافظةِ الشرقية[6]ِ:
مع ذلك ممسوسا بالخوفِ والرعدة، تَعهّدتُ بإبْلاغ سموكم بكتابي هذا، أيها الملكِ القدير، بالحالة الحالية، كما أظهرت النتيجة الموضحة, لأنه بينما أدير هذه المقاطعةِ يا سيدي وفق أوامرِ سعادتكم، أن أحدي المُدنِ الشرقيةِ تُدَعي أورشليم، حيث هيكل أمةِ اليهود مُشَيَّدُ، تجّمعت كُلّ حشود اليهود وأسلّمَوا لي رجل يُدَعي يسوع، مُقدّمُين عديد مِنْ التُهَمِ ضدّه، لَكنَّهم لم يَستطيعوا أَنْ يُدينوه في أيّ شئِ لَكنَّهم كَانَ عِنْدَهُمْ بدعةُ واحدة ضدّه، بأنّه قالَ إن السّبتَ لم يكَن راحتَهم الحقيقيةَ
أدي ذلك الرجلِ عديد مِنْ الأشفية والأعمالِ الجيدةِ: لقد جَعلَ العمي يرون، طهّرَ البرص، أقام المَوتى، أبرأ المشلولين الذين لم يَستطيعونَ أَنْ يَتحرّكوا مطلقاً، بل كَانَ لهم صوتُ فقط، وكُلّ عظامهم في مواضعِها؛ فأعطاَهم قوّةَ أن يسَيْروا ويركضِوا، فاعلا ذلك بكلمتِه فقط, وهو فعَلَ عملاً جبّاراً آخرَ، الذي قد يكون غريبا حتى بين آلهتِنا: لقد أقام لعازر الذى كان قد مات، الذي كَانَ قد مات منذ أربعة أيامَ، أَمْر بكلمة فقط أن الرجل الميت يَجِبُ أَنْ يُقوم، بينما كان جسده قد فسدَ مِن قِبل الديدانِ التي ولّدتْ في جروحِه فأَمرَ الجسدَ النتنَ الذى في القبرِ أن يرَكْض، وكعريس يخرج مِنْ غرفتِه خرج مِنْ قبرِه، ممتلئ برائحة حلوة
وبعض الذين أُصيبوا بشكل شديد بالشياطينِ وكَانَوا يسكنون البراري وتلفت أطرافِهم، وقاموا وناموا بين الزَواحْف ووحوشِ البرّيةِ، لقد جَعلَهم يسُكُنون المُدنِ في بيوتِهم وبكلمة جَعلَهم عاقلين، وأولئك الذين كانوا مسكونين بالأرواحِ الغير طاهرة جَعلَهم حكماء وشرفاء، والشياطين التي كانت فيهم أرسلَوا إلى قطيع الخنازيرِ وغرقوا فى البحرِ, ثانيةً، شخص آخر كَانَ بيد يابسة وعاشَ في آلام، ولم يكَنَ نِصْفُ جسدِه سليم، أصلح كُلّ شئ مِن قِبل كلمة فقط, وامرأة كَانَت مُصابة بنزف دمِّ لوقت طويل، حتى أنه بسبب النزف ظهرت كُلّ مفاصل عظامِها وبدت مثل الزجاجِ، لأن كُلّ الأطباء رَفضوها دون أملِ ولمَ يشفوها، لأنه لم يكن هناك أملَ فيها ولا صحةِ على الإطلاق؛ لكن بينما كان يسوع يَمْرُّ من أمامها لَمستْ أطراف ملابسه مِنْ الخلف، وفي ذات تلك اللحظة تجددت كل قوي جسدِها، وصارت بالكامل كما لو أنَّها لم تكن تعيش فى مأساةُ، وبَدأتْ ترَكْض بسرعة نحو مدينتِها
وهذه الأمر وَقعتْ كما ذكرت، لكن اليهود قالوا بأنّ يسوع قام بها في السّبتِ وأنا رَأيتُ أنّ الأعاجيبِ التى فعلها أعظمِ مما تفعله الآلهةِ التي نَعْبدها, بعد ذلك هيرودس وارخيلاوس وفيلبس، وحنان وقيافا، مَع كُلّ الشعب، أسلّمَوه لي لأحاكمه ولأن كثيرَين أثاروا الشغب ضدّي، أَمرتُ أَنْ يُصْلَبَ, وعندما صُلِبَ، حلت ظلمةَ على كُلّ العالم؛ اختفتْ الشمس تماما، وبَدتْ السماءَ مُظلمةً رغم أنه كَان نهارا، حتى أن النجوم ظهرت، مع ذلك لم يظهر لمعانَهم
إني أفترض أن سموكم غير غافلَ أنهم أناروا مصابيحَهم في كُلّ العالمِ مِنْ الساعةِ السادسةِ حتى المساء والقمر، الذي كَانَ مثل الدمِّ، لَمْ يُشرقْ طوال الليل، بالرغم من أنّه كَانَ كاملا، وناحت النجومَ على اليهود بسبب الجريمةِ التى اقترفوها, وفي اليومِ الأولِ مِنْ الأسبوع، حول الساعةِ الثالثةِ ليلا، بَرزتْ الشمس كما لم تُشرق من قبل، وأصبحتْ السماء ساطعة بالكامل, وبينما كان البرقُ يومض فى العاصفة، ظهر بَعْض الرجالِ ذو هيبة وشكل جميلِ ومجدِ يتعذر وصفهِ، ظَهرَوا في الهواءِ، وحشود غير معدودة من الملائكةِ تصيح عاليا وتقول، المجد للإله في الأعالي، وعلى الأرضِ السلام، وبالناس المسرة: أصْعدُوا مِنْ الجحيمِ يا من أنتم فى العبوديةِ في أعماقِ الجحيمِ, وعند صياحهم كانت كُلّ الجبال والتلال تتُحرّك، والصخور تتمُزّق، وحدثت هوّة عظيمة في الأرضِ حتي أن مواضع الهاويةِ ذاتها كَانتْ مرئية
ووسط ذعرَ الأناس المَوتى برؤيتهم يحيون ثانيةً، حتى أن اليهود الذين رَأوا ذلك قالَوا " لقد نَظرنَا إبراهيم وإسحاق، ويعقوب، والأباء الإثنى عشرَوموسى  الذين ماتوا قبل حوالي ألفين وخمسمائة سنة، ونَظرنَا نوح بشكل واضح في الجسدِ"
وسارت كُلّ الحشود وأنشدَت التراتيلَ إلى الرب بصوت عالي قائلين " الرب إلهنا، الذي قام من الأموات، الذى أحيّاً كُلّ المَوتى، وسلب الجحيم وذَبحَه, لذا يا سيدي الملكِ، لمْ يُنقطعْ النور طيلة تلك الليلة, لكن عديد مِنْ اليهود ماتوا، غاصَوا وإبتلعَوا في الهوّةِ فى تلك الليلةِ، حتي أن أجسادَهم لم تٌري فيما بعد أَقْصدُ أَنَّ هؤلاء اليهود الذين تَكلّمَ ضدّ يسوع قد عانوا معبد واحد فقط ظَلَّ في أورشليم، لأن كُلّ المعابد التي كَانتْ ضدّ يسوع تهدمت, خلال ذلك الرعبِ، لكوني مندهش ومرتعد، في ذات تلك ساعةِ أَمرتُ أن يُكتب كل ما فعلوه، وها أنا أرسله إلى جلالتكم

رسالة بيلاطس البنطى

التي كَُتبَت إلى الإمبراطورِ الرومانيِ والمتعلّقُة بالرب يسوع المسيح
من بيلاطس البنطى إلى طيباريوس قيصرِ، الإمبراطور،

سلام:​بخصوص يسوع المسيح، الذي أعلنتُه لك بالكامل في رسالتِي الأخيرةِ, نال عقوبة مريرة أُوقعَت بإرادة الشعبِ، بالرغم من أنّني لم أكَنَ غير راغبَ ومتردّدَ في الحقيقةِ، علي مدي العصور الماضية ولا التى ستأتي لن يكَونَ هناك إنسان بغاية البر ومستقيم مثله, لكن الشعبَ أثارَ شغبا عجيبا، وكُلّ كتّابهم ورؤسائهم وشيوخهم وافقوا على صَلْب سفيرِ الحق هذا، بالرغم من أن أنبيائهم، مثل العرافين عندنا، نَصحَوا بعكس ذلك؛ وعندما كان مُعلق ظَهرتْ علاماتَ خارقةَ ، وفي حكمِ الفلاسفةِ هدّدتْ العالم بأكملهَ بالخرابِ, إن تلاميذه يَتباهونَ، وبسلوكِهم وزهدِهم الحياةِ لا يُنكرونِ سيدَهم؛ بالعكس، في اسمِه هم رحماء جداً4 لو لم أكن أخشي عصيان الشعبِ، الذي كَان غاضبا تقريباً، لكان ممكن أن يعيش ذلك الرجلِ بيننا
ومع هذا، ولكوني بالأحرى مُلزم بالوفاءِ لمنزلتك، عندئذ ومنقادا من رغبتي، لَمْ أُجاهدْ بكُلّ قوّتي لإيقاْف ذبح وإراقة الدمِّ البريء, البريء من كُلّ اتهام، بشكل ظالم حقاً، من خلال حقد البشر، ومع ذلك، كما تذكر الكتب المقدّسة تُفسّرُ، إلى دمارِهم, الوداع 

محاكمة بيلاطس وإدانته

عندما وصلت الرسائلَ إلى مدينةِ روما، وقُرِأتْ لقيصرِ مَع كثيرِين كانوا يقِفُون هناك، لأنهم جميعاً كانوا فزَعين، لأنه بسبب جريمةِ بيلاطس، وَقعتْ الظلمةَ والزلزالَ فى كافة أنحاء العالم وقيصر، ممتَلئَ بالغضبِ، أرسلَ الجنود وأَمرَ بأحضار بيلاطس كسجين, وعندما وصل إلى مدينةِ روما، وعلم قيصر أنّه وصل، جَلسَ في هيكلِ الآلهةِ فوق مجلس الشيوخِ، مع كُلّ رؤساء الجيش، ومع كُلّ حشود قادته، وأَمرَ بوقوف بيلاطس في المدخلِ, وقال قيصر له " أيها الأثيمِ، عندما رَأيتَ مثل هذه العلاماتِ العظيمةِ تجري على يد ذلك الرجلِ، لماذا تجاسرُت أن تفعل هكذا؟ بتَجَاسُرك بعمَلُ هذا العملُ الشريّرُ خرّبتَ كُلّ العالم4 فقال بيلاطس " أيها الملك والحاكِم المُطلَق‏، أنا لَستُ مذنب بهذه الأشياءِ، لَكنَّهم جموع اليهود هم المذنبين
فقال قيصر " ومَنْ هم؟ قالَ بيلاطس " هيرودس، أرخيلاس، فيلبس، حنان وقيافا، وكُلّ جموع اليهود, فقال قيصر "لأي سبب نفّذتَ هدفَهم؟" وقالَ بيلاطس " إن أمتهم مشاغبةُ ومتمرّدةُ، ولَيسَت خاضعَة لسلطتِكَ" فقال قيصر " عندما أسلّموه إليك، كان يَجِبُ أنْ تَجْعلَه آمن وتُوفدُه إلي، ولا توافقُ علي صَلْب مثل هذا الرجلِ، الذي كَانَ بارا وفعل مثل هذه المعجزاتِ العظيمةِ، كما ذكرت في تقريرِكَ لأنه بمثل هذه المعجزاتِ كشف يسوع أنه المسيح، ملك اليهود"
وعندما قال قيصر هذا ونطق بنفسه باسمَ المسيح، سَقطَت كُلّ الآلهةِ، وأصبحَت كالترابِ حيث جلس قيصرِ بمجلس الشيوخِ وامتلئ كُلّ الشعب الوَاقفَ بقرب قيصرِ بالرعب بسبب نطقِ الكلمةِ وسقوطِ آلهتِهم، وخرجوا جميعاً خَرجوا، كُلّ رجل إلى بيتِه، واستولىَ عليهم الخوفِ وتَعجِّبِوا من كل ما وَقعَ, وأَمرَ قيصرَ أن يُحفظ بيلاطس بأمان، كي يَعْرفُ حقيقةَ يسوع
وفي اليوم التالي عندما جلس قيصر في الكابيتولِ مع كُلّ مجلس الشيوخ، أمر باسْتِجْواب بيلاطس مرة آخري وقال قيصر " أذكر الحقيقةَ أيها الأثيم، لأنه بسبب عملِكَ الأثيمِ الذي ارتكبته ضدّ يسوع، حتي هنا تصرفك الشريّرةِ أُظهر في تلك الآلهةِ التى تهدمت قُلْ إذن, من هو هذا الذي صُلِبَ، لأن اسمِه حطّمَ كُلّ الآلهة؟ فقالَ بيلاطس، إن سجلاته بالتأكيد حقيقية، لأنني أنا نفسي إقتنعتُ بأن أعمالِه أعظمَ مِنْ كُلّ أعمال الآلهة التي نُبجّلُها, فقال قيصر " لأى سبّبُ إذن ارتكبت ضدّه مثل هذه الجريمة وأنت غير جاهل به، أَم تتعمّدُ أثارة المشاكلِ لدولتي؟ فقالَ بيلاطس" لقد فعلت ذلك بسبب شغب وعصيانِ اليهود الأشرارِ, 
فامتلئ قيصر بالغضبِ وأحتجز الاجتماع بكل الشيوخ والضبّاط، وأَمرَ بكتابة مرسوم ضدّ اليهود كالتالي :

 إلى ليسيانوس الذي يَحْملُ الدرجة الأولى في القُطرِ الشرقيِ

سلام :​لقد أُطلعتُ على الجريمة التى ارتكبت مؤخراً مِن قِبل اليهود سْاكنُي أورشليم والمُدن التى حولها، وعَمَلهم الغير قانوني، وكيف أكرهوا بيلاطس أن يصَلْب إله مُعين يُدَعي يسوع، وبسبب جريمتهم العظيمةِ هذه أظُلّمَ العالم وإجتذبَ له الخرابِ, لهذا قرّرْت، بجهاز الجنود، بالذِهاب إليهم هناك فى الحال وإخضاعهم إلى العبوديةِ بهذا المرسومِ بالامتثال إلى وللإجراء ضدّهم، وتشتيتهم خارجا في كُلّ الأممِ واستعبادُهم، وبسيَاْقَ دولتِهم مِنْ كُلّ اليهودية بأسرع ما يمكن، حيث أنه حتي الآن لَمْ يَظْهرُ أنّهم مملوءين بالشرِّ
وعندما وصل هذا المرسومِ جاءَ إلى القُطرِ الشرقيِ، ليسيانوس أمتثل إليه خوفِا من المرسومِ وخرّبَ كُلّ دولة اليهود، وتسبّبَ الذين تُرِكوا في اليهودية أن يدُخُلوا العبوديةِ مَع الذين تشتتوا بين الأمم، كي يُعْرَفُ لدى قيصرِ بِأَنَّ هذه الأشياءِ قَدْ تمت لترضيه مِن قِبل ليسيانوس ضدّ يهود القُطرِ الشرقيِ, وصمّمَ قيصرُ أن يستجوبَ بيلاطس مرة آخري، وأَمرَ القائد ألبيوس بقَطْع رأسِ بيلاطس، قائلا، كما وَضعَ الأيادي على الرجلِ البار الذي يُدْعَى يسوع، هو أيضاً سَيَسْقطُ بطريقة مشابهة ولَنْ يَجدَ أي نجاةِ
وعندما جاءَ بيلاطس إلى الموضعِ صَلّى صمتِ، قائلا،
 إلهي، لا تسحقني مَع العبرانيين الأشرار، لأنني لمَ يكن ينبغي أَنْ أَضِعَ الأيادي فوقك، لكن لأن دولةِ اليهود بلا قانون، لأنهم أثاروا العصيان ضدّي؛ لكنك تعرف إِنَّني فعلت ذلك بجهلِ, لذا لا تسحقني يُحطّمُني بسبب خطيئتِي هذه، ولا تنبهة إلى الشرِّ الذي فيّ يا إلهي وفي خادمِتكَ بروكلا التى تقِفُ مَعي في ساعةِ موتِي، التي أعلّمتَها برؤية بأنّك ينبغي أنْ تُسمّرَ على الصليبِ لا تُعاقبْها أيضاً بخطيئتِي، بل اغْفرُ لنا، وأحصينا من عداد أبرارك, وعندما أتمَّ بيلاطس صلاته
، جاءَ صوت مِنْ السماءِ قائلا : " كُلّ الأجيال وبيوت الأمم سَيَدعونك مُبارك، لأن من قبلك تحققت كُلّ هذه الأشياءِ التي قيلت مِن قِبل الأنبياء المتعلّقُة بي؛
 وأنت نفسك ستَظْهرَ كشاهدي في مجيئي الثانيِ، عندما سَأَدين أسباط إسرائيل الإثنى عشرَ الذين لمَ يعترفوا باسمَي, وقَطعَ الحاكمَ رأسَ بيلاطس، وظهر ملاك الرب يستلم نفسه, وعندما رَأتْ بروكلا زوجتَه الملاك أتيا ويَتسلم رأسهَ، أمتلئ بالفرحِ، وأسلمت الروح فى الحال ودُفِنَت مَع زوجِها[7]
[1] بالطبع، كاتب هذه الرسالةِ ليس هو هيرودس الكبير الذي تسبب فى مذبحةَ الأطفالِ في بيت لحم، لكنه ابنه هيرودس أنتيباس، المَعروف كذلك بِهيرودس رئيس الربع.
[2] بسبب هذا سجنِ هيرودس يوحنا المعمدان وقَطْع رأسه، أنظر لوقا 3 : 1 - 19 ومتى 14 : 1 - 10
[3] إذا كانت عبارةِ " الديدانُ تَبْدأُ بالظُهُور مِنْ جسدِي" تُقْصَدُ الإشارة إلى سفر الأَعْمالِ 12 : 23 فهي مفارقة تاريخية واضحة، لأن تلك العبارة تشيرُ إلى هيرودس اغريباس الأول
[4] المقتطفات التالية تَبْدو بأنها قَدْ أُضيفتْ من بَعْض النساخَ. يُفتَرضُ أنّ يستينوس هو يسطس طيباريوس، الذي تكلّمُ عنه يوسفيوس كمؤرخ عن أيامه. فوتيوس شك فى أصالة هذا المقتطفِ لأن يسطس لمْ يُذكر السيد المسيح. معظم المعلّقين يعلمون أن ثيئودورس ذُكر ليَكُونَ الإمبراطورَ طيباريوس.
[5] أعلاه هو جزءُ من المخطوطةِ الأصليةِ.
 على أية حال، أغسطس قيصر لابد أَنْه خطأً، لأنه حكم الإمبراطورية الرومانيةَ في زمن ولادةَ السيد المسيح (لوقا 2 : 1)؛ كانَ طيباريوس قيصرَ الذي حكم عندما حَكمَ بيلاطس على السيد المسيح. (كلوديوس قيصر حكم في فترةِ سفر الأَعْمالِ 11 : 28 " وَقَامَ وَاحِدٌ مِنْهُمُ اسْمُهُ أَغَابُوسُ وَأَشَارَ بِالرُّوحِ أَنَّ جُوعاً عَظِيماً كَانَ عَتِيداً أَنْ يَصِيرَ عَلَى جَمِيعِ الْمَسْكُونَةِ الَّذِي صَارَ أَيْضاً فِي أَيَّامِ كُلُودِيُوسَ قَيْصَرَ"& 18 : 2 " فَوَجَدَ يَهُودِيّاً اسْمُهُ أَكِيلاَ بُنْطِيَّ الْجِنْسِ كَانَ قَدْ جَاءَ حَدِيثاً مِنْ إِيطَالِيَا وَبِرِيسْكِلاَّ امْرَأَتَهُ لأَنَّ كُلُودِيُوسَ كَانَ قَدْ أَمَرَ أَنْ يَمْضِيَ جَمِيعُ الْيَهُودِ مِنْ رُومِيَةَ. فَجَاءَ إِلَيْهِمَا")
[6]هذه المخطوطةِ مماثلةُ تقريباً بمخطوطة تقريرِ بيلاطس ومعنونة بشكل خاطئ إلى أغسطس قيصر.
[7]يذكر سنكسار الكنيسةِ الأرثوذوكسية اليونانيةِ، تحت 28 أكتوبر تذكار بروكلا زوجة بيلاطس. يذكر التقويم الأثيوبي "بيلاطس وزوجته بروكلا "تحت 25 يونيو. سببَ وَضْع هذه الأسماءِ بين القديسين، أن بيلاطس بغسل يديه شَهدَ ببراءةَ يسوع، بينما أرادَت بروكلا نُصْح زوجِها مِنْ الامتثال لليهود. القصّةُ السابقة تجعل من بيلاطس شهيد؛ وتريليان يَجْعلُه تقريباً قدّيس.
ذُكر فى مخطوطة كتاب تاريخ الأديرة لأبو المكارم سنة 1209 م أنه توجد كنيسة بيلاطس البنطي الذى آمن واستشهد على اسم السيد المسيح على يد طيباريوس قيصر فى منطقة أسقفية أبيار بمحافظة الغربيةترجمة صوت صارخ ​
http://www.orthodox.cn/patristics/apostolicfathers/herpilat.htm

http://books.google.com.eg/books?id...esnum=3&ved=0CBEQ6AEwAjgK#v=onepage&q&f=false

​*


----------



## النهيسى (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*أجمل تقييم لأحلى موضوع
شكرااا ***** ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*موضوع رائع *

*يستاهل احلى تقييم فعلا*

*شكرا كتير مونيكا *​


----------



## candy shop (11 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع اكتر من راااااااااااااائع 

حبيبتى مونيكا 

شكراااااااااااااا ليكى

وشكراااااااااا لصوت صارخ على الترجمه 

ربنا يبارك خدمتكما  الرااااااااااائعه
​


----------



## ponponayah (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*رااااااااائع جداا
موضوع جميل اوى
ميرسى يا مامتى
واحلى تقييم 
وميرسى لأستاذ صوت صارخ على الترجمة​*


----------



## جيلان (11 نوفمبر 2010)

wooow
موضوع قيم جدا لانى بحب كل ما يثبت الوهية المسيح والاحداث الى عاصرته من مصادر تاريخية واتفاجئت باحداث كتير دقيقة لان اول مرة اقرى المخطوطات دى
بجد اكتر من رائع شكرا مونيكا وشكرا على مجهود صوت صارخ العظيم

بس كان عندى سؤال
فى الجزء ده الجملة المُظللة بالاحمر هو يقصد بالبطاركة الى شافوهم وقت قيامة المسيح مين ؟



> قرير بيلاطس البنطى، حاكم اليهودية
> 
> الذي أُرسلَ إلى طيباريوس قيصرِ في روما
> 
> ...


*

*المسيح يعوض تعبكو*

*


----------



## happy angel (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*ميرسى موضوع رااائع جدااااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك
ربنا يعوض تعب محبه صوت صارخ*​


----------



## روزي86 (12 نوفمبر 2010)

جميل جدا ربنا يعوضكم

تسلم ايديكم

انا اخدته كوبي عندي


----------



## +bent el malek+ (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*موضوع قيم بجد *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك *
*وشكرا لصوت صارخ على الترجمة*​


----------



## Coptic Man (12 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع رائع يا مونيكا

بس انا حاسس اني الكلام غريب ده كلام ناس مؤمنة بالرب يسوع

ياتري المخطوطات دي دقيقة ولا الترجمة راعت الجانب المسيحي ..
وياتري ليها مصدر تاني غير الموقع ده


سلام ونعمة وشكرا علي الموضوع الجميل
وشكرا علي ترجمة للاخ الحبيب صوت صارخ
واجمل تقييم


----------



## مونيكا 57 (12 نوفمبر 2010)

جيلان قال:


> wooow
> موضوع قيم جدا لانى بحب كل ما يثبت الوهية المسيح والاحداث الى عاصرته من مصادر تاريخية واتفاجئت باحداث كتير دقيقة لان اول مرة اقرى المخطوطات دى
> بجد اكتر من رائع شكرا مونيكا وشكرا على مجهود صوت صارخ العظيم
> 
> ...







*أشكرك جيلان على المرور وعلى قوة الملاحظة
أعتقد أن كلمة البطارقة مقصود بها أسباط إسرائيل الإثنى عشر


أحضرتها من ترجمة الجوجل مكتوب الأباء الإثنى عشر​*


----------



## Dr Fakhry (12 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع رائع جدا وشيق جدا وممتع جدا وهو من اجمل المواضيع التى قراتها وبة كم هائل من المعلومات والاحداث التاريخية الشيقة شكرا لكى مونيكا على هذا المجهود انتى رائعة وموضوعك رائع الرب يبارك حياتك ويبارك اسرتك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (12 نوفمبر 2010)

coptic man قال:


> موضوع رائع يا مونيكا
> 
> بس انا حاسس اني الكلام غريب ده كلام ناس مؤمنة بالرب يسوع
> 
> ...



* أخى كوبتك لو وضعت هذا العنوان على الجوجل ستجد أكثر من موقع 

letters of herod and pilate 
المرجع
مخطوطة سريانية في المتحفِ البريطانيِ، مؤرخة في القرن السُادسِ أَو السابعِ وتوجد نسخة يونانية في متحف باريس
أشكر إهتمامك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (12 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع  جميل  

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 نوفمبر 2010)

coptic man قال:


> موضوع رائع يا مونيكا
> 
> بس انا حاسس اني الكلام غريب ده كلام ناس مؤمنة بالرب يسوع
> 
> ...



*أهلا بك أستاذنا الحبيب
الكتاب ضمن الكتب الأبيوكريفية المسيحية

وفى مصر, حسب كتاب "الكنائس والأديرة" لأبو المكارم, كانت توجد كنيسة بأسم "الشهيد بيلاطس البنطى" فى أبروشية نيقوس "أبروشية الغربية الآن"

وفى التقليد الكاثوليكى فأن بيلاطس البنطى يعتبر من قديسي الكنيسة الكاثوليكة

شكرا لاهتمامك وربنا يبارك حياتك

وشكرا لحبيبتى مونيكا, زوجتى, على وضع الكتاب*


----------



## SALVATION (12 نوفمبر 2010)

> لَكنَّنا، عندما رَأينَاه، سَقطنَا جميعا على وجوهِنا أمام قدمِيه وقُلتُ بصوت عالي، لقد أخطأتُ يا إلهي، بأنّني جَلستُ وأدنتك، يا من تَنتقمُ للكُلّ بالحقِّ فارحمني يا إله إسرائيل! وقالت زوجتي بحزنِ عظيمِ، يا إله السماءِ والأرضِ، يا إله إسرائيل، لا تجازني طبقاً لأعمالِ بيلاطس البنطى، ولا طبقاً لإرادة بني إسرائيل، ولا طبقاً لفكرِ بني الكهنةِ، بل تذكّرُ زوجَي في مجدِكَ! فاقتربَ الرب وأنهضني أنا وزوجتي والرومان نَظرتُ إليه ورأيت عليه أثار صليبِه وقالَ " ما تمني جميع الآباء الأبرار أن ينالونه، ولم يرونه, في أيامِكَ، رب الأيامِ، أبن الإنسانِ، أبن العلىّ، الذي إلى الأبد، قام من الموت ومُمَجَّدُ فى الأعالي من كُلّ خليقته ومن كل ما أَسّسَه إلى أبد الآبدين"



_عظيم انت يا رب ورحوم وتمهلنى الفرصة ان اتحدث اليك انا الغير مستحق _
_شكراا كتيير لتعب محبتكم مونيكا وصوت صارخ_
_يسوع يبارك حياتكم_​


----------



## grges monir (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*انا قريت قبل كدة رسالة من  هيردوس بتصف رب المجد يسوع
لكن الرسايل دى جديدة عليا  اول مرة اشوفها
ميرسى مونيكا*


----------



## HappyButterfly (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*انا اول مرة اقرا الرسايل دى
يعنى هما كانوا عارفين ومتاكدين انه المسيح 
ميرسى لك كتير
ماما مونيكا
سلام يسوع معك
*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *أجمل تقييم لأحلى موضوع
> شكرااا ***** ربنا يباركك*​



*أشكرك أخى النهيسى للمرور والتقييم
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

nerooo_jesus قال:


> *موضوع رائع *
> 
> *يستاهل احلى تقييم فعلا*
> 
> *شكرا كتير مونيكا *​









​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع اكتر من راااااااااااااائع
> 
> حبيبتى مونيكا
> 
> ...



*أشكرك كاندى حبيبتى على المرور
الرب يباركك






​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

ponponayah قال:


> *رااااااااائع جداا
> موضوع جميل اوى
> ميرسى يا مامتى
> واحلى تقييم
> وميرسى لأستاذ صوت صارخ على الترجمة​*



*أشكرك بونبوناية حبيبتى لمرورك الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى موضوع رااائع جدااااا
> ربنا يفرح قلبك
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبه صوت صارخ*​



*أشكرك حبيبتى لمرورك الجميل
الرب يفرح قلبك ويباركك​*:36_22_26:


----------



## مونيكا 57 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> جميل جدا ربنا يعوضكم
> 
> تسلم ايديكم
> 
> انا اخدته كوبي عندي



*ميرسى حبيبتى لمرورك الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

Dr Fakhry قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا وشيق جدا وممتع جدا وهو من اجمل المواضيع التى قراتها وبة كم هائل من المعلومات والاحداث التاريخية الشيقة شكرا لكى مونيكا على هذا المجهود انتى رائعة وموضوعك رائع الرب يبارك حياتك ويبارك اسرتك



*أشكرك Dr Fakhry لمرورك الجميل
الرب يفرح قلبك ويباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع  جميل
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك



*أشكرك كليمو لمرورك الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 نوفمبر 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> *موضوع قيم بجد *
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك *
> *وشكرا لصوت صارخ على الترجمة*​



*أشكرك حبيبتى  mana_manaلمرورك الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 نوفمبر 2010)

salvation قال:


> _عظيم انت يا رب ورحوم وتمهلنى الفرصة ان اتحدث اليك انا الغير مستحق _
> _شكراا كتيير لتعب محبتكم مونيكا وصوت صارخ_
> _يسوع يبارك حياتكم_​



*أشكرك أخى    salvation لمرورك الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *انا قريت قبل كدة رسالة من  هيردوس بتصف رب المجد يسوع
> لكن الرسايل دى جديدة عليا  اول مرة اشوفها
> ميرسى مونيكا*





*أشكرك أخى grges monir لمرورك الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *انا اول مرة اقرا الرسايل دى
> يعنى هما كانوا عارفين ومتاكدين انه المسيح
> ميرسى لك كتير
> ماما مونيكا
> ...





*ميرسى حبيبتى لمرورك الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

nancy2 قال:


> موضوع رائع اختى مونيكا مقولكيش مذهل اد ايه
> انا بحب الحاجات ديه جدا وهحتفظ بيها عندى لانها مهمة جدا جدا
> شكرا ليكى والرب يباركك



*ميرسى حبيبتى لمرورك الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

dr fakhry قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا وشيق جدا وممتع جدا وهو من اجمل المواضيع التى قراتها وبة كم هائل من المعلومات والاحداث التاريخية الشيقة شكرا لكى مونيكا على هذا المجهود انتى رائعة وموضوعك رائع الرب يبارك حياتك ويبارك اسرتك



*ميرسى للمرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (2 ديسمبر 2010)

nerooo_jesus قال:


> *موضوع رائع *
> 
> *يستاهل احلى تقييم فعلا*
> 
> *شكرا كتير مونيكا *​



*أشكرك على المرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------

